# knetworkmanager

## calvin-gr

Hallo,

ich habe kde-misc/knetworkmanager-4.4.0_p20101012 installiert, die Installation verlief ohne Probleme.

Allerdings läuft knetworkmanager nicht, sondern verabschiedet sich beim Start mit dieser Fehlermeldung:

```
knetworkmanager: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libknm_nm.so: undefined symbol: _ZN20ConnectionSecretsJobC1EPN3Knm10ConnectionERK7QStringRK11QStringListbRK12QDBusMessage
```

Starte ich es mit "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libknmui.so knetworkmanager" funktioniert es zumindest teilweise (dh. ich kann früher konfigurierte Verbindungen nutzen, aber keine neuen erstellen).

Wie kann ich das Problem dauerhaft und sauber lösen? Vor allem möchte ich, dass knetworkmanager beim Start von KDE (4.5.4) automatisch mit gestartet wird.

Vielen Dank

----------

## Christian99

Ich hab auch mal knetworkmanager versucht zu verwenden, aber wegen mangelnder funktionalität (icha glaube das war sowas wie, dass man keine neuen verbindungen erstellen konnte) bin ich dann bei nm-applet gelandet. Es sieht zwar ein bisschen gnomig aus, aber immerhin funktionierts.

Autostart: Einstellungen->Systemeinstellungen->Systemverwaltung->Starten und beenden

wobei ich grad seh, dass da das nm-applet nicht drin steht, es aber trotzdem gestartet wird. eventuell hat das nen eigenen autostart. Aber da können auf jeden fall autostarts rein.

----------

## calvin-gr

nm-applet hab ich früher auch schon mal verwendet, das hat auch ohne probleme funktioniert, nur hab ich (allein schon wegen der vielen gnome-abhängigkeiten) lieber ein zu KDE passendes programm.

bis vor einiger zeit lief knetworkmanager bei mir ebenfalls problemlos, weshalb ich es gerne weiter verwenden würde.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich habe es erst vor 2 Wochen durch. Vor KDE-4.5 lass einfach die Finger von knetworkmanager für den Praxiseinsatz! Nimm nm-applet. Spart Dir sehr viel Zeit und Nerven. Wenn KDE-4.5 stabil und raus ist, versuche ich es noch einmal mit dem knet....

----------

